# A movie about lineman.



## jasonl176

I was looking around at movies and I thought this was interesting just because when do you see a movie about linemen?


----------



## MikeFL

jasonl176 said:


> I was looking around at movies and I thought this was interesting just because when do you see a movie about linemen?
> 
> https://youtu.be/nEz8Z_G8SBk


That's great. Thanks for the post.

I saw a documentary on building the first grids in America and they said back in the 1st half of the 20th century a lineman had a 1:3 probability of dying on the job. When you look at how remote much of it is, it's understandable. God bless our linemen!


----------



## heavysparky

That looks awesome. I wonder of the terminology will be ccorrect


----------



## backstay

Yeah, right, just what ever linemen what's, live wires dropping on them and explosions. Remember , it's Hollywood.


----------



## HackWork

This is the only lineman movie you need to see.


----------



## telsa

*Slim*

Henry Fonda

Pat O'Brian

(1937)


----------



## MechanicalDVR

I'd rent it.


----------



## Wirenuting

Chicks love Lineman singing.


----------



## TGGT

Holy dramatic. I bet lineman applications skyrocket.


----------



## IC&E guy

*These Guys Are Pros!*



HackWork said:


> This is the only lineman movie you need to see.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s8x2efUY5c


These guys are the real deal. They have to train regularly, along with completing classroom work. Forget those Hollywood movies about lineman. Hollywood is an illusion-machine.


----------



## Electrozappo

Nice chick flick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex277

telsa said:


> *Slim*
> 
> Henry Fonda
> 
> Pat O'Brian
> 
> (1937)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsCco4mWJFA




I'm checking this one out


----------

